# Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo



## jochen68 (30. Dezember 2017)

Gestern flatterte mir eine Einladung zur Jahreshauptversammlung des Angelvereins ins Haus, das dürfte allen organisierten AnglernInnen um diese Jahreszeit so gehen. Nun gibt es ja bei jeder solchen Sitzung den Punkt "Verschiedenes". Ich werde dort das Wort erheben und die Situation um die Angelverbote an der Ostsee und die geplante Klage dagegen schildern. Dann geht der Hut rum. Vielleicht kann so noch für das eine oder andere Spendenaufkommen gesorgt werden. Nebeneffekt wäre die Aufklärung der Mitangler, was da so läuft. Man muss sich halt nur kurz fassen, am besten Statement vorher vorbereiten.  

Zur Nachahmung empfohlen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

*Lieber jochen68, 
ich ziehe meine Hut vor Dir 
und bezeuge meinen tiefen Respekt!!*​
Würde es von Deiner Sorte mehr geben, hätten Angler weniger Probleme!

DANKE, dass Du das auch öffentlich machst!!

#r#r#r#r#r#r#r​


----------



## fusselfuzzy (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Sehr gut!!!#6#6#6


----------



## stroker (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Hallo !

Ich kann Dir da nur Mut machen:vik:

Ein ''Bootskollege'' hat auch wegen einem unsinnigen Verbot
gegen die Bundesrepublik geklagt, er Hat gewonnen !#6
Man muss nur machen|kopfkrat


MfG Michael


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Gestern flatterte mir eine Einladung zur  Jahreshauptversammlung des Angelvereins ins Haus, das dürfte allen  organisierten AnglernInnen um diese Jahreszeit so gehen. Nun gibt es ja  bei jeder solchen Sitzung den Punkt "Verschiedenes". Ich werde dort das  Wort erheben und die Situation um die Angelverbote an der Ostsee und die  geplante Klage dagegen schildern. Dann geht der Hut rum. Vielleicht  kann so noch für das eine oder andere Spendenaufkommen gesorgt werden.



An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung, coole Nummer!



jochen68 schrieb:


> Nebeneffekt wäre die Aufklärung der Mitangler, was da so läuft. Man muss  sich halt nur kurz fassen, am besten Statement vorher vorbereiten.



Solltest  Du für die Vorbereitung Unterstützung benötigen, kannst Du uns gerne  per Mail unter anglerdemo@online.de kontaktieren. Wir können Dir zum  Beispiel eine Präsentation zur Verfügung stellen.



stroker schrieb:


> Ein ''Bootskollege'' hat auch wegen einem unsinnigen Verbot
> gegen die Bundesrepublik geklagt, er Hat gewonnen !#6



Dazu würden mich mehr Infos interessieren!


----------



## Honeyball (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

@jochen68:
Klasse Idee!!!
Vielleicht gelingt es Dir ja so ganz nebenbei, den Leuten im Verein klar zu machen, wie sehr sie stets und ständig von dem Bundes- und Landesverband im Stich gelassen werden, dem sie mit aller Selbstverständlichkeit auch noch Geld in den Rachen schmeißen.
Und wenn dann auch nur ein Delegierter mal den Mund aufmachen und den Ignoranten vom Landesverband Dampf unterm Hintern machen würde, wäre das schon ein Gewinn für das Angeln und uns Angler #6


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Klasse Idee! #6
Das werd ich ähnlich machen.

Lars, wenn du so eine Kurzinfo mit allem Wichtigen inkl. paypaldresse/Konto als A4 zum Druck als Download auf deiner Seite zur Verfügung stellen würdest, könnte man die auch gut als Flyer auslegen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lars, wenn du so eine Kurzinfo mit allem Wichtigen inkl. paypaldresse/Konto als A4 zum Druck als Download auf deiner Seite zur Verfügung stellen würdest, könnte man die auch gut als Flyer auslegen.



Werde ich kurzfristig erstellen und veröffentlichen, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## bacalo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Cool:m;

Lars, würde gerne auch ein paar Flyer an unserer JHV 2018 am 14.01.2018 auslegen und den einen oder anderen Hinweis weitergeben.

Wünsche ein erfolgreich verlaufendes neues Jahr und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel#6

Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Werde ich kurzfristig erstellen und veröffentlichen, danke für den Tipp!



Erstellt habe ich das Schreiben bereits heute morgen und den Kollegen im Orgateam per Mail zur Freigabe geschickt. Sobald die Freigaben vorliegen, geht das Schreiben als PDF online, also vermutlich bis 02.Januar gegen Mittag #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

So, wie besprochen anbei ein Info- Schreiben sowie unseren Einleger für unsere Spendenboxen zum ausdrucken für Euch!

Die Idee von Jochen68 finden wir klasse, danke!

Sollten Ihr noch Anregungen haben, immer her damit...


----------



## Harrie (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Danke Lars #6

Das mit der JHV ist bei uns auch seit Herbst in Planung.
Mal sehn was für euch bei raus kommt.

Gruß


----------



## Harrie (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Moin bacalo


Wie war eure JHV ?


----------



## bacalo (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Moin Harrie,

 auch wenn bereits im Vorfeld auf diese bemerkenswerte Aktion von AnglerDemo aufmerksam gemacht wurde und dies nochmals während der JHV angesprochen wurde, hielt sich die Bereitschaft für eine Geldspende doch sehr in Grenzen. 
 Trotz der vielfach gereichten Hinweise war im Ergebnis festzustellen, dass der Masse das Hemd näher ist als der Rock.

 Schade


----------



## Harrie (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Naja,mal schaun wie es am Samstag bei uns aussieht.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



bacalo schrieb:


> ... Bereitschaft für eine Geldspende doch sehr in Grenzen.


Das kann man auf die Schnelle auch gar nicht anders erwarten.
Die meisten Angler haben doch null Plan was wo wie angelpolitisch passiert, vermutl. nicht mal, dass es so was wie Angelpolitik gibt.
Da muss man erst mal informieren und wenn dies bei einem von zehn auf fruchtbarem Boden fällt, ist das schon ein Erfolg.

Gesetze, Entstehung dieser, mögl. Beeinflussung dieser, Verbände, Aktivisten & Initiativen, Angelpolitik,... das ist eine kahle Wissens-Wüste bei uns!
Und gäbe es das AB nicht, gäbe es nicht mal kleine Informations-Oasen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Moin .

Und da beginnt doch der Fisch vom Kopf her zu Stinken.

Wenn in den Verbänden nichts bekannt gemacht wird und dies 

sich bis in die Vereine nicht ändert woher soll dann die 

Information für den einzelnen Angler  herkommen.

Und das ist es was mich stört unsere Beiträge  müssen auch in 

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit investiert werden und das Sofort.


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Das haben auch andere erkannt und uns unterstützt #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4779740&postcount=389


----------



## Harrie (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Moin

Wir haben gestern bei unserer JHV einen dreistelligen Betrag für die Anglerdemo zusammen bekommen.:vik:
Geld geht morgen raus.


P.s. Lars,habe Dir gestern ja noch eine E-Mail mit der Summe geschickt.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Geil!!

_*Ganz neu, zur Unterstützung der Arbeit, kann man ja auf jeder HV einspielen:*_
Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335420


----------



## Harrie (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wir haben gestern bei unserer JHV einen dreistelligen Betrag für die Anglerdemo zusammen bekommen.:vik:
> Geld geht morgen raus.
> ...



Damits nicht untergeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## bacalo (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Harrie #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



Harrie schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wir haben gestern bei unserer JHV einen dreistelligen Betrag für die Anglerdemo zusammen bekommen.:vik:
> Geld geht morgen raus.
> ...



Hallo Harrie,

ja, die Mail habe ich gelesen und auch sofort bentwortet .

VIELEN DANK FÜR DEINE UNTERSTÜTZUNG! 

Natürlich an dieser Stelle auch vielen Dank an Deinen Verein und Deine Vereinskameraden, ganz großes Kino! 

Waren denn viele überrascht, was auf uns Angler in naher Zukunft zukommen kann/ wird?


----------



## jochen68 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Super, also da geht doch zuweilen was #h 
Meine Versammlungen kommen erst noch bis in den März hinein.


----------



## Harrie (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Waren denn viele überrascht, was auf uns Angler in naher Zukunft zukommen kann/ wird? [/QUOTE]


Moin Lars

Ja es gab lange Gesichter trotz der im Vorfeld verschickten E-Mail an unsere Mitglieder (die ich dir auch geschickt hatte).

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Harrie (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Habe Gestern noch mit M.Jaep (Vizepräsident vom AV-Nds) gesprochen ob man das nicht auch auf der JHV des Verbandes machen kann.

Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## smithie (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Ich habe für unsere JHV am Freitag auch Redezeit bekommen. 

Bin gespant, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Du wirst berichten ;-)


----------



## bacalo (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Immerhin, der oben gereichte Link:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335420

 wurde auf unserer HP verlinkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

#6#6#6#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich habe für unsere JHV am Freitag auch Redezeit bekommen.
> 
> Bin gespant, was dabei raus kommt.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du wirst berichten ;-)



Ich weiß es schon :vik:.

Aber Smithie wird sicherlich selber berichten. Ich sage schon einmal DANKE!


----------



## smithie (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich weiß es schon :vik:.
> 
> Aber Smithie wird sicherlich selber berichten. Ich sage schon einmal DANKE!


Ja, das tut er 

Es waren so ca. 60-70 Leute da.
Ich habe anfangs gefragt, wem das Thema ohne meine Infos vorab schon bekannt war.
Hier war ich erstaunt, es wussten tatsächlich etliche schon über Anglerdemo und AWZ bescheid, ich tippe so auf 20-25%.
Ich hatte mit weniger gerechnet. 

In dem ein oder anderen Gespräch danach kam auch heraus, dass es manchem bewusst ist, dass wir alle in einem Boot sitzen, auch wenn wir jetzt nichts direkt mit der Ostsee am Hut  haben.

Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an die Ebersberger Angler, deren Sammlungsergebnis via Paypal auf dem weg in den Norden ist - super Sache, schreit nach Wiederholung... und vielleicht findet ja der eine oder andere Unentschlossene noch im Nachgang das Paypal Konto...

Es freut uns, einen kleinen Beitrag geleistet zu haben. 

Keep going!


----------



## jochen68 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Klasse! Danke für Dein Engagement!


----------



## Harrie (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Klasse #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Ist das geil, smithie!!

DANKE DIR!!!!!


----------



## Harrie (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Super, also da geht doch zuweilen was #h
> Meine Versammlungen kommen erst noch bis in den März hinein.




Moin Jochen,

und haste genug zusammen bekommen?


----------



## jochen68 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

Hallo Harrie,

... leider habe ich nicht so ganz den erhofften Erfolg gehabt. Dazu mal die eine oder andere Story.

Im ersten Verein habe ich vorher mit dem Vorsitzenden, den ich gut kenne, gesprochen. Er sah (im Grunde richtigerweise) nicht ein, den Verbänden gute Beiträge zu zahlen und für deren Versäumnisse dann die Mitglieder zur Kasse zu bitten, wollte sich aber kundig machen, was die betreffenden Verbände inklusive DAFV denn für Anglerdemo tun. Er hatte dies getan und berichtete mir kurz vor Beginn der JHV, dass der Landesverband und der DAFV sich ja laut eigener Auskunft für Anglerdemo "einsetzen". Ich zweifelte dies aufgrund der eigenen Kenntnisse aus diesem Board und Infos direkt von Lars an und das machte ihn sehr betroffen. Schon mal gut, auch wenn es dann von seiner Seite keine Sammelaktion gab.

Und jetzt kommt es. In dem zweiten Verein, wo ich sicher war, Hilfe zu bekommen (da doch etwas anderes Publikum), war die JHV Samstag nachmittag terminiert. Als ich mitten beim Kochen Samstag gegen 18 Uhr mein Handy nach dem Aufladen zur Hand nahm, stellte ich fest, diesem Termin voll VERPENNT zu haben. Die allererste JHV, die ich wirklich "vergaß" #q

Allerdings konnte ich mit schlechtestem Gewissen noch eine private Sammelaktion machen. Zusammen mit einem saftigem Strafzoll meinerseits wegen "Vernachlässigung wichtiger Pflichten" rundete ich den Betrag für Lars noch einmal kräftig auf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktion JHV für AnglerDemo*

"Allerdings konnte ich mit schlechtestem Gewissen noch eine private Sammelaktion machen. Zusammen mit einem saftigem Strafzoll meinerseits wegen "Vernachlässigung wichtiger Pflichten" rundete ich den Betrag für Lars noch einmal kräftig auf."

löblich, super#6#6


----------

